# tub backsplash delay time before last/first row?



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

For this tub backsplash, I will be screwing three level strips to the wall and doing the tile above it, then comming back to custom fit the bottom (cutting about an 1/2 to 1" off each tile.) Does it matter how long I wait to restart that last row of tile? When I remove the strips and before I start the bottom row; I have to reseal the wall where the holes will be - and let it set before I start thinsetting the bottom row of tile.

I wonder if it is a bad idea to wait a day before applying the thinset to the bottom row?


The tub (Kohler-Archer model) is level, but the backside of the tub is not straight, but sort of complexly bowl/convex shaped on the back... I plan on making the gap consistently 1/8"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to be starting this at the bottom and working up to the top not working your way down.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Joe--he nailed a ledger board one tile up---and is talking about setting the missing row---


What water proofing did you use?

Typically with a paint on ,like Red Guard or Hydroban--an hour or so is plenty of time--

Pull the ledgers--clean off any thinset that is in the way---touch up the little screw holes---

by the time you set up your wet saw and work station--mix a bucket of mud---the wall is dried enough to set--Mike---


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

The water proofing is the Wedi board itself. Then there is sealer over the fasteners and in the corners. Here is and experiment I made to show my girlfriend it was waterproof. I built a small water tank by using the sealer to glue several boards together and three hours later filled it with water. That was three days ago. Not a drop has leaked yet.:yes:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Wait over night before removing the ledgers.

This is a continuation of another ongoing thread, why a new thread was started for this question is beyond me.

By the way _wraiththe_ I looked at your other thread and the grout information as you requested and I don't see anything I would do different. All you have to do is to choose your grout product.


----------



## WeAreHandy (Dec 13, 2011)

Guess he wanted to show his new fish tank


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw a paper bag filled with water once---Hydroban---Good stuff.


----------

